# [sistema base] emerge baselayout falla, sistema roto (open)

## pelandritus

Hola, intentando solucionar otro problema menor segun las instrucciones de uno de los temas del foro tenia que emerger la ultima version de baselayout que esta en inestable asi que añadi a mi make.conf la consabida linea de ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" y despues me puse a emerger baselayout. Emerge pretendia actualizar otros paquetes tambien, supongo que para satisfacer dependencias pero como estoy acostumbrado a que emerge siempre compile 3 o 4 paquetes cuando quiero instalar algo no le di importancia y le deje que lo hiciera. En total se puso a actualizar los siguientes paquetes: 

 bash-3.0-r12 ----> 3.1_p14 

 sysvinit-2.86 ----> 2-86-r5 

 baselayout-1.11.12-r4 ----> 1.12.0_pre16-r3 

 Los 3 son paquetes basicos para el funcionamiento del sistema. La compilacion de los 3 fue bien, no vi ningun fallo pero...... cuando estaba desinstalando el baselayout antiguo (creo que era el ultimo paso del proceso) dio el siguiente error: 

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

 QA Notice: ECLASS 'portability' inherited illegally in sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.12-r4 

 <<< sym /usr/tmp 

 --- !mtime obj /usr/share/man/man8/start-stop-daemon.8.gz 

 (un monton mas de lineas como estas 2 ultimas, supongo que aqui es donde esta borando los ficheros del paquete antiguo) 

 [baselayout-1.11.12-r4] bash: /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: No such file or directory 

 !!! FAILED postrm: 127 

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

 Y despues de esto no funcionaba nada, no podia ejecutar mas que algunos comandos basicos como cd o ls pero nada mas, ni emerge ni tar ni podia abrir ningun programa, cuando intente reiniciar con reboot hubo un monton de fallos y despues de eso el sistema ya no arranca, solo entra en modo de recuperacion y dentro de el sigue sin funcionar ningun comando mas que los basicos. Cuando intento ejcutar cualquier cosa dice que no encuentra el fichero o directorio, aunque este en el mismisimo directorio /usr/bin no encuentra los programas que hay alli. El sistema monta la particion raiz como de solo lectura, no se porque, aparece algun mensaje de error relacionado con la particion raiz pero no puedo ver cual es, la pantalla avanza muy rapidamente y no me da tiempo a leerlo, tampoco funciona dmesg. Desde luego el sistema de ficheros esta intacto, lo he comprobado con chkreiserfs y no tiene ni un solo error. Por todo esto deduzco que alguno de los 3 paquetes que actualizo emerge ha sido el causante del problema. Dado que el proceso no fallo hasta que se habian desinstalado muchos ficheros (no se si todos) del antiguo baselayout supongo que el es problema aunque no estoy seguro. ¿Alguien me puede guiar sobre esto? 

 Bien, tengo otra particion pequena en la que he instalado un stage3 desde el live-cd, puedo compilar y empaquetar (emerge -B) tanto la version nueva como la version antigua de los 3 paquetes. Lo que no estoy muy seguro es si instalarlos solucionara el problema. Tampoco tengo claro como instalar esos paquetes ya compilados porque en el sistema original ( no en el stage3) no funciona nada, ni emerge ni nada, aunque entre por chroot. ¿Que paquete es el que ha originado el problema? ¿Sirve de algo que intente instalar algun paquete compilado en el mismo ordenador y con el mismo make.conf ? En tal caso ¿que paquete es el que tendria que compilar? y ¿en que version, la antigua o la nueva? ¿como instalo un paquete binario en ese sistema roto si no funciona emerge ni nada? 

 Otra posible solucion que se me ocurre es descomprimir un stage entero en el raiz del sistema. No se si lo correcto seria un stage1, stage2 o stage3, no se en cual de ellos vienen esos paquetes que actualizó emerge. De todas formas esto de descomprimir un stage me da muchisimo miedo y sospecho que podria romper el sistema aun mas de lo que esta. Si alguien me puede dar alguna solucion segura le estaria eternamente agradecido. He invertido muchisimas horas en instalar y configurar este sistema y no me gustaria perderlo, creo que la configuracion y personalizacion que tiene es irrepetible. 

 He buscado en este foro y en los foros en ingles pero no encuentro ningun tema relacionado, tampoco hay ninguna entrada en bugzilla de gentoo sobre ninguno de esos 3 paquetes. Estoy bastante desesperado. 

 He intentado dar el maximo de detalles. Si fuera necesaria cualquier informacion adicional no teneis mas que pedirla. 

 Gracias.

----------

## ArsDangor

Hola.

Pasarte a inestable por completo (todo en ~x86 ó ~amd64) da por lo general bastantes quebraderos de cabeza. Para que te hagas una idea, yo estoy totalmente en ~x86 y llevo 3 horas peleándome con xorg 7 y GTK. Si no estás muy seguro de que te puedes permitir sacrificar estabilidad, sigue manteniendo en tu make.conf ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=amd64.

Sobre tu problema... si tienes el CD con el stage 3, creo que lo más cómodo es que descomprimas el stage 3, y hagas

```
emerge -eu system
```

Así recuperarás las funciones más básicas (como mínimo). Antes de descomprimir el stage 3, es importante que hagas una copia de seguridad de los ficheros que vayas a machacar. Algo como esto:

```
$cd /mnt/gentoo

$ tar tjf /mnt/dondetengaselstage3/stage-3.tar.bz2 | xargs tar cjf /home/yo/copia.tar.bz2
```

Después, puedes descomprimir el stage, hacer el chroot y el emerge que te comento más arriba.

Si quieres tener algún paquete inestable (y sólo alguno), te recomiendo que te leas el how-to que hay en mi firma.

Salu2.

----------

## pelandritus

Antes que nada agradecerte mucho tu respuesta pero ahora me surgen varias dudas.

1) Despues de casi  3 años trasteando en este sistema tengo un monton de paquetes emergidos con ~amd64 y se de buena tinta que si intento hacer un emerge -eu system con ~amd64 me va a fallar mas que escopeta de feria. La alternativa es comentar la linea que permite usar los paquetes inestables para que solo descargue estables pero..... ¿esto se cargaria todos los paquetes inestables que tengo instalados y que funcionan correctamente? 

2) La copia de seguridad de los ficheros que machacaria el stage3 ¿como podria usarla posteriormente? porque si simplemente vuelvo a descomprimirla estariamos en las mismas. ¿Como averiguo que ficheros son los que tengo que extraer y cuales no?

Por cierto, elegi gentoo por la posibilidad de instalar lo ultimo ya que en arquitectura amd64 (por lo menos cuando empece) no habia gran cosa en otras distribuciones. Ahora tengo mas de medio sistema instalado con ~amd64 y nunca habia tenido un problema con emerge. He tenido dificultades para configurar algunas cosas pero eso no es raro teniendo en cuenta que he instalado cosas tan arriesgadas como xorg 7.0, E17 o XGL+compiz sobre KDE. Nada de esto hubiera sido posible si solo usara paquetes estables.

----------

## aj2r

Lo que buscas son los ficheros /etc/portage/package.keywords y /etc/portage/package.unmask, como ejemplo te pongo un trozo de los mios:

```

...

# XORG-7.0

>=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2 ~x86

>=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18 ~x86

app-doc/xorg-docs ~x86

app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools ~x86

media-fonts/encodings ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi ~x86

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1 ~x86

...

```

```

...

>=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2

>=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.18

app-doc/xorg-docs

app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools

media-fonts/encodings

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

...

```

Te aclaro que en package.unmask añades los paquetes fuertemente enmascarados y en package.keywords los enmascarados por ~ARCH

Si quieres saber más sobre como funcionan, mira el man de portage o el handbook de gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## pelandritus

aj2r gracias por la intencion pero no. Lo que hay en package.keywords y en package.unmask me ha permitido instalar ciertos paquetes inestables (o mejor dicho "hardmasked") pero esos paquetes no forman parte de lo que un emerge -eu system tocaria. 

Lo que necesitaria es algun registro donde consten todos los paquetes que tengo instalados y que version de los mismos, especialmente los del sistema base.

----------

## aj2r

¿emerge -ep world?

----------

## ArsDangor

 *pelandritus wrote:*   

> aj2r gracias por la intencion pero no. Lo que hay en package.keywords y en package.unmask me ha permitido instalar ciertos paquetes inestables (o mejor dicho "hardmasked") pero esos paquetes no forman parte de lo que un emerge -eu system tocaria.

 El problema del que informas estaba en el baselayout, junto con la desaparición de /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh, que forma parte del paquete portage. Estas dos cosas sí forman parte de lo que emerge -e system tocaría. Además, emerge -e respeta tus package.keywords y package.(un)mask.

Si crees que en esa lista de paquetes falta algo, la opción más lenta pero más segura es emerge -e world. Como dice aj2r.

Salu2.

----------

## pelandritus

Gracias ArsDangor y aj2r pero recordad que en ese sistema no puedo ejecutar nada, esta roto. Si funcionara algun comando que no fuera ls o cd ya habria solucionado el problema hace tiempo. Que mas me gustaria a mi que poder ejecutar emerge -ep world alli.

----------

## aj2r

ArsDangor te dio la solución para poder volver a usar tu sistema al principio del hilo.

----------

## pelandritus

aj2r gracias pero recuerda que si descomprimo un stage3 eso machacara todo mi antiguo sistema base y querria salvar esa informacion ANTES de descomprimir el stage.

----------

## gringo

yo trataría de arreglar el desaguisao antes de volcarle encima un stage. Si lo que no funciona es portage, acude a /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/README.RESCUE ( ahi te pondrá un enlace a una web pero no lo recuerdo). Sigue las instrucciones y almenos portage debería rular de nuevo. 

Si funciona, lo primero que deberás arreglar es el baselayout y recuerda re-emerger cuanto antes portage de nuevo ( tb. te recomendaría que hicieras lo mismos con bash) , emerge --metadata y etc-update   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

a ver si sirve de algo ...

saluetes

----------

## pelandritus

Gracias gringo, creo que te refieres a esta web http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml pero una vez mas recuerdo que es un sistema ROTO en el que no funciona NINGUN comando como emerge o wget ni nada que no sea cd y ls.

----------

## gringo

que problema tienes para no hacer eso desde el live-cd p.ej. ?

saluetes

----------

## pelandritus

Gringo, me parece que no te entiendo. ¿hacerlo desde el live-cd? ¿te refieres a arrancar desde el live-cd y luego entrar en la particion con chroot? Si es eso no funciona, aunque entre por chroot desde un live-cd no funcionan los comandos como ya dije en mi primer mensaje. 

Igual te refieres a ejecutar emerge pero hacer que afecte a otro sistema que no es en el que estas, eso precisamente es lo que llevo preguntando si se puede hacer desde el principio. Desde luego en el man de emerge no dice nada al respecto. Si te refieres a eso te agradeceria que me dijeras como hacerlo.

----------

## ArsDangor

 *pelandritus wrote:*   

> Gringo, me parece que no te entiendo. ¿hacerlo desde el live-cd? ¿te refieres a arrancar desde el live-cd y luego entrar en la particion con chroot?

 No. No necesitas hacer el chroot. Te recuerdo que el live-cd ya trae un tar, ls y unos cuantos comandos básicos. Simplemente, tras arrancar:

```
$ mount /dev/hdaloquesea /mnt/gentoo

# Si tienes el home en alguna otra partición:

$ mount /dev/hdaloquequieraser /mnt/gentoo/home

$ cd /mnt/gentoo

# Copia de seguridad por si acaso. Como ves NO haces chroot.

$ tar tjf /mnt/cdrom/dondeestéelstage/stage3.tar.bz2 |xargs tar cjf home/yomismo/backup-base.tar.bz2

$ tar xjf /mnt/cdrom/dondeestéelstage/stage3.tar.bz2
```

Y ya deberías poder hacer el chroot y ejecutar emerge. Y tras emerger system, puedes extraer de tu backup, uno a uno, los ficheros de configuración que necesites (/etc/fstab, /etc/conf.d/net, ...).

----------

## pelandritus

Vamos a ver, me da la sensacion de que el hilo ya empieza a ser un poquito largo, entre eso y que cada uno aporta sus ideas sin tener demasiado en cuenta todo el contexto se esta generando un pequeño lio. A ver si nos aclaramos. 

Como respuesta a mi primer mensaje ArsDangor me sugiere que descomprima un stage3 encima de la particion y luego ejecute emerge -eu system a lo que yo contesto que antes de machacar todos los ficheros de configuracion de mi antiguo sistema me gustaria saber cuales son (especialmente los que contienen la lista de paquetes que tengo instalados) para guardarlos antes de descomprimir el stage3.

 *pelandritus wrote:*   

> Lo que necesitaria es algun registro donde consten todos los paquetes que tengo instalados y que version de los mismos, especialmente los del sistema base.

 

Bien, despues de eso aj2r y ArsDangor me sugieren que haga emerge -ep world pero les recuerdo que no puedo ejecutar comandos en ese sistema porque esta roto.

Luego aj2r me sugiere otra vez que descomprima un stage3 para poder ejecutar emerge y le recuerdo: *pelandritus wrote:*   

>  si descomprimo un stage3 eso machacara todo mi antiguo sistema base y querria salvar esa informacion ANTES de descomprimir el stage.

 

Luego gringo me sugiere que para reparar el sistema ejecute ciertos comandos de cierta web y yo le recuerdo que el sistema esta roto y no se pueden ejecutar comandos como emerge.

Luego gringo me sugiere que lo haga desde un live-cd y le contesto que eso no serviria de nada porque aunque entre por chroot al sistema no funcionan los comandos igualmente.

Luego ArsDangor me vuelve a sugerir que descomprima un stage3 en la particion y despues el consabido emerge system.......  

ArsDangor, ¿ya te imaginas lo que te voy a contestar? Lo voy a decir por ultima vez, si descomprimo un stage3 en la particion machaco los ficheros de configuracion que contenian informacion sobre los paquetes que tengo instalados y la version de los mismos, quiero conservar esa informacion porque es lo mas importante de ese sistema. Y esa copia de seguridad que me sugieres que haga de todo lo que va a machacar el stage 3 no me sirve de mucho puesto que si despues de descomprimir el stage3 volviera a descomprimir la copia de seguridad de lo que ha machacado el stage3 estaria como al principio.

Bueno chicos ¿cuantas vueltas va a tener que dar a la peonza? de verdad que valoro vuestra voluntad de ayudar pero contestar al tuntun ya es harina de otro costal. Por favor, centremonos. Olvidaos de todo lo demas. Yo solo quiero saber si la informacion sobre los paquetes que tenia instalados en mi antiguo sistema esta contenida en algun fichero o si puedo guardarla antes y reponerla de alguna forma despues de que haya arreglado el sistema.

----------

## aj2r

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

----------

## pelandritus

Y dale varita. Yo ya no se como decirlo, gracias por la intencion aj2r pero eso no me vale para nada. No es que no me funcione portage, es que no me funciona NINGUN COMANDO excepto cd y ls. Aunque siga esos pasos desde un live-cd y arregle portage (que me parece que no es portage sino baselayout lo que esta roto) luego no puedo ejecutar emerge. A ver si a base de repetir alguien lo pilla.

 *pelandritus wrote:*   

>  Yo solo quiero saber si la informacion sobre los paquetes que tenia instalados en mi antiguo sistema esta contenida en algun fichero o si puedo guardarla antes y reponerla de alguna forma despues de que haya arreglado el sistema.

 

----------

## aj2r

Pues con lo que se ha hablado ya en este hilo creo que podrías hacerlo. Te voy a dar una guía por encima:

1. Inicia con un live-cd.

2.Monta tus particiones.

3. Si no quieres perder la información sobre los paquetes que tienes instalados y demás, haz como decía ArsDangor

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... es importante que hagas una copia de seguridad de los ficheros que vayas a machacar. Algo como esto:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Presta atención a lo que te recomienda para hacer la copia de seguridad antes de descomprimir el stage. ¡Yo buscaría mejor un stage1! De hecho descarga un stage1 http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo/releases/ia64/2006.0/stages/stage1-ia64-2006.0.tar.bz2 por ejemplo

4. Descomprime el stage

5. Recupera de la copia de seguridad los archivos que desees.

6. Y por último emerge -eu system y nos cuentas  :Wink: 

----------

## ArsDangor

Haz preguntas adecuadas y encontrarás respuestas adecuadas. *pelandritus wrote:*   

> Luego ArsDangor me vuelve a sugerir que descomprima un stage3 en la particion y despues el consabido emerge system....... 
> 
> ArsDangor, ¿ya te imaginas lo que te voy a contestar? Lo voy a decir por ultima vez, si descomprimo un stage3 en la particion machaco los ficheros de configuracion que contenian informacion sobre los paquetes que tengo instalados y la version de los mismos, quiero conservar esa informacion porque es lo mas importante de ese sistema. Y esa copia de seguridad que me sugieres que haga de todo lo que va a machacar el stage 3 no me sirve de mucho puesto que si despues de descomprimir el stage3 volviera a descomprimir la copia de seguridad de lo que ha machacado el stage3 estaria como al principio.

 Esa es una forma realmente desafortunada de decir "eh, mis conocimientos de tar no son suficientes como para seguir vuestras instrucciones". Una forma mejor sería: *Quote:*   

> Pero si hago esa copia de seguridad que me decís, ¿puedo recuperar los ficheros de configuración sin cargarme el resto? Si es así, ¿cómo?

 Y habrías obtenido la respuesta que buscabas:

```
tar xjf home/loquesea/backup.tar.bz2 nombre_del_fichero_a_extraer
```

Por ejemplo, si quieres recuperar los ficheros /etc/fstab y /etc/conf.d/net:

```
$ cd /mnt/gentoo

$ tar xjf /mnt/gentoo/home/loquesea/backup.tar.bz2 etc/fstab etc/conf.d/net
```

Ojo, que tar elimina el '/' inicial de la ruta de los archivos. Y no, no son muchos los ficheros a recuperar. De hecho, no creo que al descomprimir el stage machaques nada que tenga que ver con Portage, salvo el make.conf. Pero si es así, estará en tu copia de seguridad. Y el make.conf puedes recuperarlo antes de empezar el emerge.

----------

## pelandritus

Lo siento pero esto supera ya mi limite de paciencia. He intentado ser amable y considerado pero esto ya pasa de castaño oscuro asi que pido perdon a quien lea esto y no tenga la culpa. 

A estas alturas ya no se si estoy discutiendo con un par de tarugos o que hostias. Lo he repetido ya 4 veces pero por mi que no quede, ahi va una quinta.

 *pelandritus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo solo quiero saber si la informacion sobre los paquetes que tenia instalados en mi antiguo sistema esta contenida en algun fichero o si puedo guardarla antes y reponerla de alguna forma despues de que haya arreglado el sistema.

 

Vamos a mi me parece que esta clarito como el agua, de todas formas si no basta con esto he intentado explicarlo de varias maneras posibles en mis 4 ultimos mensajes. En fin, aun asi insistimos.

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> 5. Recupera de la copia de seguridad los archivos que desees. 

  ¿Y COMO HOSTIAS SE CUALES SON ESOS FICHEROS? llevo 4 dias preguntando en que ficheros esta la informacion de los paquetes que tenia instalados o si no esta en un fichero al menos como puedo guardar y luego volver a reponer esa informacion pero no haceis mas que repetir una y otra vez las mismas cosas absurdas o postear links que ni siquiera habeis mirado.

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> Esa es una forma realmente desafortunada de decir "eh, mis conocimientos de tar no son suficientes como para seguir vuestras instrucciones"

               Vayamos por partes.

1) Aunque yo no supiera usar tar desde cli (que no es el caso) existen amplios y sendos manuales de como aprender a usarlo y yo no montaria semejante pollo solo para que me dijerais una linea de tar.

2) En el hipotetico caso de que yo fuera un poquito lerdo y mi capacidad no diera de si para entender el manual de tar existe una cosa llamada GUI que puede usar hasta el mas tonto hijo de vecino ¿has oido hablar de ark y cosas por el estilo?

3) Si yo lo que quiero es salvar unica y exclusivamente alguna informacion que no se si esta en uno o varios ficheros (informacion que ya he repetido muchas veces que consiste en la lista de paquetes y versiones de los mismos que tenia instalados en mi viejo sistema) pero que en cualquier caso no puede ocupar mucho porque estara en ficheros de texto ¿para que hostias necesito tar? ¿acaso no puedo copiar y punto? ¿vas a dudar tambien de mi capacidad para usar el comando cp?

4) ¿De que puñetas me serviria ser el mayor experto de la galaxia en tar si no se que ficheros son los que contienen la informacion que me interesa?

Bueno bueno, esto ya me aburre un pelin, por favor ahorraos cualquier posible nueva sugerencia de que ejecute emerge o de que descomprima el stage3. Si sabeis la respuesta a mis preguntas por favor contestadlas sin marear la perdiz y si no dejad la oportunidad de que a lo mejor alguien lo sepa y me conteste.

----------

## ArsDangor

 *pelandritus wrote:*   

> Lo siento pero esto supera ya mi limite de paciencia. He intentado ser amable y considerado

 A juzgar por tus últimas respuestas, no lo has intentado con mucho entusiasmo.

 *pelandritus wrote:*   

> Yo solo quiero saber si la informacion sobre los paquetes que tenia instalados en mi antiguo sistema esta contenida en algun fichero o si puedo guardarla antes y reponerla de alguna forma despues de que haya arreglado el sistema.

 Prueba de que esta pregunta está mal planteada: aj2r y yo hemos interpretado que te referías al fstab, o a la configuración de algún servidor que no quisieras perder bajo ningún concepto. Y sólo esto, a pesar de la mala educación de su contexto, nos da una pista mejor: *pelandritus wrote:*   

>  consiste en la lista de paquetes y versiones

 ¿Por fin la pregunta correcta? Probemos suerte:

Si te bajas el stage (ah, que te lo habías bajado, y qué poquito lo has usado), y haces 

```
tar tjf /mnt/cdrom/dondeestéelstage/stage3.tar.bz2|grep 'var/\|portage'
```

 sacarás las siguientes conclusiones:

Que los directorios /var/cache/edb/ y /var/db/pkg son importantes.

Que el stage contiene un árbol de Portage un tanto anticuado, por lo que habrás de hacer emerge sync antes del emerge -eu system.Prosigamos, Sherlock. Haz

```
$ cd /var/db/pkg/

$ ls
```

y verás directorios que recuerdan a todas las categorías de paquetes que has instalado. Si sigues profundizando, con ls y cat, encontrarás cosas como las CFLAGS con las que se compiló el paquete, la lista de ficheros, sus MD5s... Se parece un huevo a lo que estabas buscando, ¿no? Esto me ha costado:Bajarme el stage.

dedicar 3 minutos a pruebas de grep

dedicar 2 minutos más a visitar un par de directorios.En total 5 minutos+descarga del stage. Esos son mis tiempos, y como soy un tarugo, es posible que los tuyos hubieran sido aún mejores. El resto de la recomposición de tu sistema la dejamos como ejercicio, ¿vale? Pista: tienes una instalación desde un stage 3, prueba a jugar con sus /var/db/pkg y /var/cache/edb antes.

¿Qué he añadido en este mensaje, cuatro días después? grep

Si esto funciona, espero que tengas a bien disculparte con aj2r y conmigo por tus modales y por los insultos recibidos. Y que te esfuerces un poco más la próxima vez. Tanto en resolver tus problemas como en plantear las preguntas correctas.

----------

## pelandritus

 *ArsDangor wrote:*   

>  *pelandritus wrote:*   consiste en la lista de paquetes y versiones 
> 
> ¿Por fin la pregunta correcta? Probemos suerte:

 

 Si lees el hilo con un poquito de atencion (cosa que evidentemente no has hecho) veras que no es la primera vez que utilizaba esas palabras exactas para plantear la pregunta. Te pones en evidencia. ¿Ahora si la entiendes y antes no? Mira, lamento haber perdido los nervios y haber dicho ciertas cosas pero no me voy a disculpar porque pienso que desde el principio he planteado mis dudas muy correctamente y si no las habeis contestado antes es porque no sabiais o porque no leisteis bien mis mensajes. He preguntado 5 veces lo mismo y todas ellas estaba sobradamente clara la pregunta, si la ignorais eso ya es otro cantar. Tu tambien me has insultado insinuando que no se usar tar y no te has disculpado que yo sepa. Si te parece vamos a dejar el tema antes de que se convierta en una discusion personal.

Muchas gracias por la info de /var/cache/edb/ y /var/db/pkg pero lamento decir que no he podido arreglar el sistema. Despues de descomprimir el stage3 y reponer esos ficheros del sistema original el emerge -eu system me fallaba en gcc y decidi empezar de 0 y luego instalar a mano los paquetes que tenia instalados antes basandome en la info de /var/db/pkg.

----------

## aj2r

Sin comentarios..............

----------

## ArsDangor

No puedo evitarlo... *ArsDangor wrote:*   

> El resto de la recomposición de tu sistema la dejamos como ejercicio,

  *pelandritus wrote:*   

>  pero lamento decir que no he podido arreglar el sistema

 ¡¡Suspenso!!  :Laughing: 

----------

